# Cj brown crappie fishing



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Took the boat out with my dad for some crappie fishing. Ended up catching 8. Kind of a slow night but it was fun. Found out about a sunken boat in the lake. Also found out that's
Dad may have been on the lake the same day the sunken boat. He said the day he was out there the waves were bad due to wind and these people's boat quickly filled with water. He said the people had to be rescued and that by the time they were rescued the boat was filled up so much that it was barely
Above the water line. That was 2 years ago. I can't find anything about it though. 

Anyway, here's a pic of a crappie I caught tonight because you can't just fish and not get at least one pic lol










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

uggggghhhhhhh as you were reeling it in ...you mumbled to yourself in disbelief....

Think of jaws here: We need a bigger boat!!!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sirs, there are some much bigger specimens in CJ. GOOD LUCK consistently finding them. The bigger females are probably currently chasing schools of shad all over the lake..


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Sirs, there are some much bigger specimens in CJ. GOOD LUCK consistently finding them. The bigger females are probably currently chasing schools of shad all over the lake..



I figured there was. Regardless, fun either way. I would've loved to troll for walleye though 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

According to many of the old timers apparently our cover efforts may be causing many of the walleye to shift their feeding locations and behavior. Many are recently being caught shallower near but not necesarily in or right on the cover...


----------



## stinky Jim (Aug 12, 2014)

Everybody is a "pro" when it's not their turn

Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

stinky Jim said:


> Everybody is a "pro" when it's not their turn
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Nobody is a pro! It's all just fun for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stinky Jim (Aug 12, 2014)

I was referring to Lowell

Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Wasn`t my efforts alone, and never claimed to be a `pro`. The recent ODNR electro shock surveys have indicated that CJ has doubled it`s overall fish population, but as they have said, several factors are probabily responsible. Kinda silly though that especially during the spring crappie spawn get several dozen persons who had nothing to do with building or dropping that cover wanting to know exactly where they`re at...usually reply to look for the congregation of boats !


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

stinky Jim said:


> Everybody is a "pro" when it's not their turn
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


??? What are you refering to???
??? Why Lowell????????????????


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

he nust know lowell good after a big 2 posts!! Viper


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

stinky Jim said:


> I was referring to Lowell
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



That Jim is a stinky comment that smells like you have no idea what you are talking about. Keep that kind of talk out of here. Keep on keepin on Sir Lowell. Your efforts and those of the rest of friends of CJ are MUCH appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

stinky Jim said:


> I was referring to Lowell
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Whether this is a derogatory comment or not...you need to know that NO ONE has given more of his time, hard work, and dedication to CJ, than Lowell...he was there for all the drops, all the trash pickups, all the meetings, and built cover every year!
We all worked side by side every year...some mistakes were made, but we learned and made even more bigger and better improvements...we have documented proof of our "Projects" benefit to CJ...detractors have nothing except their unsubstantiated opinions.
He is the original "friend" of CJ....while others were bitching about CJ dying, Lowell helped to make it better...so hopefully this was all a misunderstanding!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

his post was most definitely a mistake or accident.I have never met Lowell but I know he is a stand up man


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> his post was most definitely a mistake or accident.I have never met Lowell but I know he is a stand up man


Amen,i love reading his posts!


----------



## cjpolecat (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey, I'll stand up for Lowell also. He has done more for CJ than anyone else. so back off, or I'll sick my dog on ya. Who has a dog I can borrow for a day or two..
CJP

What were they complaining about anyway ?? I read through the articles 4 times and didn't pick up any derogatory comments...but I will stick up for any "Friend of CJ.." Here dog, where did ya go to??
Every body fish in peace.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

cjpolecat said:


> Hey, I'll stand up for Lowell also. He has done more for CJ than anyone else. so back off, or I'll sick my dog on ya. Who has a dog I can borrow for a day or two..
> 
> CJP



Who is Lowell by the way? lol I keep seeing you all post about him. What does he do for CJ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Detainer said:


> Who is Lowell by the way? lol I keep seeing you all post about him. What does he do for CJ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Go to the cj water temps fourm


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Go to the cj water temps fourm



I have. I just don't want to read through it all because it's like 400 pages lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Detainer said:


> Who is Lowell by the way? lol I keep seeing you all post about him. What does he do for CJ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Let's put it this way, if knowledge of the fish and history of CJ Brown was the FORCE, Lowell would be a JEDI lol. He, among others have put many hours and effort over the years into making CJB a better habitat for the fish and, in turn, a better fishery.



stinky Jim said:


> I was referring to Lowell
> 
> Sent from my XT1030 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Congrats, you're at 2 posts and you're batting 0 for 2. The funny thing is you have never met Lowell so you will never even know how ironic your slight was.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gosh, I`m blushing...btw, a LONG time ago my nick name was actually `Han Solo`...mostly due to my `questionable` early morning bad weather `activities` that started this oddossy...man ! You sneak 60 "C" trees into the 1st set of posts just before ice out, ODNR runs their survey netting boat around it to make certain it`s working and bring up a crap load of yellow perch and walleyes projectle puking them up, they set their net where they`d never set it before and in 3 days they have more eggs than they can handle...did forget to mention it made the front page of the Springfield News Sun ? The then Park Manager Virgil Goodwine kept a framed copy in the Park Office for years right beside the hallway...ah, the good old days...lastly, managed to get banished from CJ forever too-TWICE ! Once under Sheriff escort ! But that is a long winded story for another day...


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Gosh, I`m blushing...btw, a LONG time ago my nick name was actually `Han Solo`...mostly due to my `questionable` early morning bad weather `activities` that started this oddossy...man ! You sneak 60 "C" trees into the 1st set of posts just before ice out, ODNR runs their survey netting boat around it to make certain it`s working and bring up a crap load of yellow perch and walleyes projectle puking them up, they set their net where they`d never set it before and in 3 days they have more eggs than they can handle...did forget to mention it made the front page of the Springfield News Sun ? The then Park Manager Virgil Goodwine kept a framed copy in the Park Office for years right beside the hallway...ah, the good old days...lastly, managed to get banished from CJ forever too-TWICE ! Once under Sheriff escort ! But that is a long winded story for another day...



Lol! That was you who out the trees in the water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Detainer said:


> Lol! That was you who out the trees in the water?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Just read post #13


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Intimidator said:


> Just read post #13



That's awesome. I guess he owes me a few hooks from getting snagged on those trees haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually it`s "WE", not I. And in all honesty, remember WHERE you lost those hooks. In the spring and again in the early fall the larger crappies and several other species congregate on them and are rather easy to catch...and btw: when we 1st put them in, we had to give their exact GPS coordinates. Fishermen knowing EXACTLY where they were would lose their lures and bitch about it when the whole purpose of posting precisely where they were was so they could AVOID them and NOT lose their lures ! 1 guy complained he lost $20 in lures and `only` caught 38 keeper fish from ONE set of those trees. Lastly try this: instead of rigging sinker then hook try hook then sinker. Many times it`s the actual sinker that snags; if so it can simply be pulled free.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

And as far as not wanting to read thru those 400 pages, it is a TREASURE TROVE of `when, where, what, ect, ect, ect..."


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh yea I definitely remember the 2 spots of trees we found. I'll definitely be going back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Whether this is a derogatory comment or not...you need to know that NO ONE has given more of his time, hard work, and dedication to CJ, than Lowell...he was there for all the drops, all the trash pickups, all the meetings, and built cover every year!
> We all worked side by side every year...some mistakes were made, but we learned and made even more bigger and better improvements...we have documented proof of our "Projects" benefit to CJ...detractors have nothing except their unsubstantiated opinions.
> He is the original "friend" of CJ....while others were bitching about CJ dying, Lowell helped to make it better...so hopefully this was all a misunderstanding!


Yes and the Force is with this one called Lowell !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Gosh, I`m blushing...btw, a LONG time ago my nick name was actually `Han Solo`...mostly due to my `questionable` early morning bad weather `activities` that started this oddossy...man ! You sneak 60 "C" trees into the 1st set of posts just before ice out, ODNR runs their survey netting boat around it to make certain it`s working and bring up a crap load of yellow perch and walleyes projectle puking them up, they set their net where they`d never set it before and in 3 days they have more eggs than they can handle...did forget to mention it made the front page of the Springfield News Sun ? The then Park Manager Virgil Goodwine kept a framed copy in the Park Office for years right beside the hallway...ah, the good old days...lastly, managed to get banished from CJ forever too-TWICE ! Once under Sheriff escort ! But that is a long winded story for another day...


Is it story time yet??? Oh wait not another day yet,be back tomarrow


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Is it story time yet??? Oh wait not another day yet,be back tomarrow



Lol I wanna hear the story too 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Let's hear a good War Story!
I haven't had my history fix in awhile.


----------



## cjpolecat (Apr 19, 2008)

Lowell, don't tell them a story now, wait to the next "Meat and Great", that way they have to show up. ....  Update on the "Banquet".. The Management at "White Castle" declined BUT "Golden Corral" is considering it, if we can guarantee 35 paying customers and no bait allowed. Happy fishing every one.
CJP


----------

